# NF Porn



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

You know the deal, you seen the other threads of this type.

Thought it would be interesting to have one for NF's seeing as what unites us is being value and people centered.


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Keepin it Steel (Sep 9, 2012)

Im scared


----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

For humanist NF's;


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## EminentFate (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## EminentFate (Dec 26, 2013)

*If this isn't NF, then I don't know what is..
*


----------



## Kindlings (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

Kindlings said:


>


Thats awesome... I take it those are two dancers?


----------



## Kindlings (Dec 7, 2013)

iamken said:


> Thats awesome... I take it those are two dancers?


It's time lapsed photos of sleeping couples


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

Kindlings said:


> It's time lapsed photos of sleeping couples


Oh wow................. the fact I said they were dancers is even better............. that really touched my heart just now. Sleeping next to someone is probably my favorite thing. I've done this with a few girls I wasn't even romantically involved with, and I slept like a rock.

It's just nice knowing someone is there, ya know?


----------



## Kindlings (Dec 7, 2013)

iamken said:


> Oh wow................. the fact I said they were dancers is even better............. that really touched my heart just now. Sleeping next to someone is probably my favorite thing. I've done this with a few girls I wasn't even romantically involved with, and I slept like a rock.
> 
> It's just nice knowing someone is there, ya know?


I agree about sleeping next to someone- it is the only time I will drift off without meaning to.


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

Kindlings said:


> I agree about sleeping next to someone- it is the only time I will drift off without meaning to.


That's a good way of wording it. I think watching TV and reading I'd add to the list, but there is a point where I say "I'm going to go to sleep now." versus "Woops I went to sleep!"


----------



## candiemerald (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

The INFP thread was the *original*. I know, cuz it was my idea & I created it. 
Just wanted to point that out :kitteh:


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

OrangeAppled said:


> The INFP thread was the *original*. I know, cuz it was my idea & I created it.
> Just wanted to point that out :kitteh:


hahaha And you're such an original Miss


----------

